# P&O cruises



## john g

Heard a rumour from a recent guest on P&O cruises there is a tie up with Celebrity Cruises. Dosn't make much sense to me anyone know anything ?


----------



## Ian6

Hi John
It's no rumour. P&O cruises is wholly owned by Carnival of Miami who also trade as Cunard. To those of us who knew, loved and loyally served the great British company founded in 1837 today's P&O Cruises is merely a trading name adopted by a company with no history of its own other than one of consuming its competition. At least the real P&O left the many companies that were part of the P&O Group (BI, NZS, Orient etc) to trade independently until it all fell apart in the 1970's.
Perhaps I'm biased and bitter - it's an old man's prerogative.
see the following Directory item in SN
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guides/Carnival_Corporation_History_-_Part_3
Ian


----------



## john g

Thanks Ian ,appreciate your comments, I saw Brocklebanks ground out of existance. Having done some research Celebrity are a part of another "empire" as P&O are a part of carnival. Cunard are just a marketing name for their nostalgic "guests". Gone are the good old days when we had a proud fleet.


----------



## BeerSailor

I am long past worrying about the P and O name, it is only an advertising medium these days. My concern is that Dubai Ports look after my Ex NZS/P and O pension.


----------



## trotterdotpom

We went aboard "Pacific Dawn" in Brisbane for a promotional "inspection visit" this morning. As we were disembarking at about 1.30 pm, prior to the ship's 2 PM departure, I was surprised to see the Pilot (recognisable by his High Vis Vest with "Pilot" written on it) going through all the security rigmarole in the middle of a group of straggler passengers and crewmembers.

He didn't look too happy about it. Maybe it beats climbing a pilot ladder.

John T.


----------



## Dickyboy

I'm surprised he didn't say "I'll come back later"


----------



## James_C

trotterdotpom said:


> We went aboard "Pacific Dawn" in Brisbane for a promotional "inspection visit" this morning. As we were disembarking at about 1.30 pm, prior to the ship's 2 PM departure, I was surprised to see the Pilot (recognisable by his High Vis Vest with "Pilot" written on it) going through all the security rigmarole in the middle of a group of straggler passengers and crewmembers.
> 
> He didn't look too happy about it. Maybe it beats climbing a pilot ladder.
> 
> John T.


John,
Do crew on shore leave have to go through security on their return aboard?


----------



## trotterdotpom

They appeared to be doing that Jim. The ship had arrived at 0600 and was leaving at 1400 so I suppose they'd just been up the road shopping. They all looked like Filipinos. I suppose the idea is to treat everyone the same. as they're all in view of each other.

I couldn't see why they couldn't let the Pilot through some side door like they do with Cabin Staff at airports.

John T.


----------



## James_C

All sounds rather ridiculous to me. I hear very few positives about working on present day cruise ships - poor wages, rubbish leave, a multitude of petty and childish regulations and procedures.
Now, if we were able to roll the clock back 40 years.....


----------



## Dickyboy

About three years ago I was on a new ferry sailing out of a port on the south coast. Just a small boat, but the Skipper requires a pilotage cert. There was no problem with that, but it is the ports requirement that for the very first sailing of a vessel from that port has to be overseen by one of the ports own Pilots.
It was a jolly day, and the boat wasn't in service but going out on a jaunt with all the great and the good aboard. The mayor, councellors, company people, potential customers etc etc etc. I took the pilot to the bridge, no problem, but on our return I was busy, and said to the Mate that the pilot wanted to leave, the mate said "He knows the way" I tried to explain about courtesy, and that a pilot would normally be escorted to the gangway, and that in a way he was a guest of the ship. The pilot left not looking at all happy, and I don't blame him. The Mate was too busy Kow Towing to all the big wigs. A young British Mate, who has done his seatime deep sea. I wasn't impressed. The pilot was virtually ignored throughout the trip as well. How things have changed


----------



## lazyjohn

A young *British mate who served his time 'deep sea' *gets my full respect every time.


----------



## Trevor Clements

One thing we do have to thank the old P&O company (Lord Sterling) for is the Oriana and Aurora. At least they look something like the P&O liners of the 'golden years'. The newer ones look like the hallucinatory dreams of an architect designing a block of flats.

One P&O Captain told us that had the much talked about Aurora breakdown happened under the old P&O, it would have bankrupted the company. So perhaps Carnival are not all bad.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

john g said:


> Heard a rumour from a recent guest on P&O cruises there is a tie up with Celebrity Cruises. Dosn't make much sense to me anyone know anything ?


Unlikely, as Celebrity is a Royal Caribbean brand, and P & O is part of the Carnival group.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

James_C said:


> All sounds rather ridiculous to me. I hear very few positives about working on present day cruise ships - poor wages, rubbish leave, a multitude of petty and childish regulations and procedures.
> Now, if we were able to roll the clock back 40 years.....


Strange ...... I can think of few negatives. I have a very competitive salary, 6 months leave a year, unilimited family travel, private medical, pension etc. Having worked as a pilot on the Humber for a short period of time, I was shocked by the changes in conditions on board. I had also worked upto the rank of "mate" on cargo ships until the end of the 80's, so I have some prior experience. 

There is certainly more regulation in the industry overall, not just on passenger ships. However, there have always been more stringent rules on passenger ships particularly in the passenger areas. But on today's modern passenger ships the facilities for the crew are good.


----------



## Ray Mac

Must agree with the above, my sons been on cruise vessels for the last few months, salary good single berth and facilities to take his wife.


----------



## john strange

Celebrety Crusies are a subsidary of Royal Caribbean and we have several of them here in Oz. P&O Australia also opperate here but are aimed mainly at the younger generation. Along with Princess they are owned by Carnival. P&O Oz now have such a bad reputauon, since the D. Brimble incident of the late 90's, that Princess have been instructed to assist P&O in regaining their previous standard. As I told the purser who gave me this information, as far as I am concerned regarding P&O Oz they have more chance of raising the Titanic than improving P&O Oz.


----------

